# Me juego el OWNED. Acabo de meter todos mis ahorros en acciones del Santander.



## Francisco Camps (20 Jul 2012)

30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (20 Jul 2012)

NUNCA NUNCA metas todos los huevos en el mismo cesto...


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Jul 2012)

A eso se le llama tenerlos bien puestos. Espero que aciertes, yo tengo poquitas en el SAN y por ahora perdiendo sobre un 40%. El problema no es el SAN en sí y sí la marca España y todo lo que tiene que ver con ella, las entidades rescatadas, la recesión y por lo tanto menores beneficios, puestos de trabajo e inversión futuros.


----------



## dmdp (20 Jul 2012)

Si tuvieramos una crisis normal pues es una medida arriesgada pero con todos los visos de acertar a medio plazo, pero estamos en la crisis mas importante de la historia de España desde 1868, cuando "curiosamente" cambiamos hasta de moneda.....a la peseta.

Yo en pasadas crisis ya he escarmentado, ahora yo no tengo nada en bolsa, 

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Jul 2012)

Se te va la olla
1. Por meterlo todo en el mismo sitio
2. Con los bancos, como con los pisos, ni tocarlos.


----------



## holgazan (20 Jul 2012)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> NUNCA NUNCA metas todos los huevos en el mismo cesto...



Depende de los huevos que tengas.

Si tienes 7 huevos y siete cestas, mal negocio.


----------



## AssGaper (20 Jul 2012)

Felicidades, ya estas palmando pasta.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (20 Jul 2012)

y que ha sido, un acto impulsivo?


----------



## Alcaudón (20 Jul 2012)

Nunca cojas un cuchillo que cae.. yo creo que compensa cogerlas subiendo e intentar cubrir la posición cuanto antes. ¿Te has puesto stop loss?
Espero que tengas suerte.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Jul 2012)

Si puedes aguantar dormiendo bien por la noche y sin tocar la pasta yo creo que tendrás buena inversión, pienso que cuando la gente está nerviosa es el momento de invertir, pero tocará sufrir.


----------



## Invitator (20 Jul 2012)

Mentira...


es un trolleo.






























¿No?


----------



## Tin Rope (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



:8:

INSENSATO!!

Que te ha llevado a semejante locura? ha sido así a bote pronto, inspiración divina quizá? y dices que son*todos *tus ahorros??

madrecita de mi vida, reza todo lo que sepas! fustigate si eso....


----------



## bibliotequiero (20 Jul 2012)

Veremos el Santander cerca de 1 euro en poco tiempo. Lo siento, es lo que hay.


----------



## alvapost (20 Jul 2012)

Te juegas algo mas que el owned.


----------



## muyuu (20 Jul 2012)

Vives al límite.


----------



## AssGaper (20 Jul 2012)

El amigo ya esta palmando 835 €.


----------



## NiLL (20 Jul 2012)

Esperando al mínimo desde enero(4.05 €)para entrar.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



¿Tú no eras uno de los rogelios del foro que renunciaban a las malas artes especulatorias y defendían el trabajo manual como sacramento en el que el campesino levanta la azada cual hisopo y bendice la tierra con su sudor? Pues hale, no olvides este pecado tu próxima confesión ante el asesor fiscal.

Y mucha suerte con la jugada, que si uno va a vender sus principios qué menos que embolsarse un pico de pasta por ellos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (20 Jul 2012)

Yo voy a invertir todos mis ahorros en "conservas Isabel"......se que me voy a forra cuando inevitablemente se produzca el cambio de moneda y pasemos del Euro a los latunes.......


----------



## Francisco Camps (20 Jul 2012)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> NUNCA NUNCA metas todos los huevos en el mismo cesto...



Esa norma la sé. Pero es que este valor es que el sigo desde hace tiempo y además no me cobran comisiones por ser cliente. Ahora está a 4,25€, pero estoy medio tranquilo. A ver como cierra Wally...


----------



## Francisco Camps (20 Jul 2012)

Tengo que decir que nunca he tenido más de 5000€ en bolsa y que llevo poco en esto, pero hasta ahora llevo unos 700€ ganados. Es una mierda pero ya digo que arriesgando relativamente poco dinero y con un perfil muy conservador.


----------



## McLovin (20 Jul 2012)

Todo tu dinero, en acciones y...en el mismo sitio!!!??????

:ouch:


Tienes los cojones de plomo. Te deseo suerte y ojala que todo te vaya bien y no pierdas dinero, en serio te lo digo de todo corazón.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jul 2012)

1 como te han comentao arriba, jamas todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

2 ya que has decidido que asi sea, tendrias que haber marcado stop loss en el soporte pertinente.

3 si decides ir a saco con san, comprar 30% al precio que has comprao y esperar a ver si baja rompiendo soportes, esperarla con el otro 70% mucho mas abajo,para minimizar perdidas. tendra sus rebotes pertinentes y ahi puedes recuperar, incluso ganarle algo antes de salir del valor.


----------



## erpako (20 Jul 2012)

No te olvides del stop-loss.


SIEMPRE TIENES QUE CONOCER LO QUE ESTÁS DISPUESTO A PERDER.


----------



## tobias (20 Jul 2012)

yo iba a entrar a 4, pero me da que me esperaré a 3.5


----------



## germanalca (20 Jul 2012)

*Nada*

No me lo creo ... tiene pinta de ser una sonda para valorar opiniones. inocho:
Mis aventuras en bolsa acabaron hace tiempo cuando después de ir ganando casi siempre acabe palmando un 20%, por mucho que sepas o creas saber te la acaban entruchando. :fiufiu:


----------



## dmdp (20 Jul 2012)

Amigo.....Hoy era el dia para dejar de fumar, mas que nada por que no vamos a tener dinero ni para tabaco.

Muy mal dia has elegido para entrar en bolsa....

SAN 4,191

*Hoy has perdido 828,3 € *

Y estoy seguro que unos euros mas te vas ha gastar en tilas.


----------



## Chotorunner (20 Jul 2012)

En el anterior mínimo, compré POP, no muchas...y también voy palmando algo. Pero vamos, las pienso vender sobre 6...en 3 años...


----------



## serhost (20 Jul 2012)

Iba a crear un hilo igual a este diciendo lo mismo pero con Bankia, pero me he dado cuenta que alguien más ya lo ha creado.

Aparte que sería muy poco creíble :XX: :XX: :XX:

Estos hilos son realmente divertidos ¿quien en su sano juicio haría una cosa así sin que le hayan endiñado preferentes?


----------



## japiluser (20 Jul 2012)

tobias dijo:


> yo iba a entrar a 4, pero me da que me esperaré a 3.5



hubo uno que abrio un hilo para decir que compraba santanderes no me acuerdo de si a seis o a cinco y ya entonces hice el mismo comentario....las espero a 3,50............
pd: por cierto el otro...el que compro bankia a no se cuanto , creo que a dos, tambien va aviao!


----------



## serhost (20 Jul 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> hubo uno que abrioun h ilo para decir que compraba santanderes no me acuerdo de si a seis o a conci y ya entonces hice el mismo comentario....las espero a 3,50............
> od: por cierto el otro...el que compro bankia a no se cuanto , creo que a dos, tambien va aviao!



Pero esos siempre dicen que vendieron en un rebote o nunca más se han pasado por el hilo.

Si los comentarios fueran inversiones, todos arruinados.


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



Yo tampoco veo claro hacer una inversión así. Como bien te dicen otros foreros, mira de poner topes de pérdidas, 30k es mucha pasta para pringar hoy día

En cualqueir caso, espero que ganes algo y nos tapes la boca a todos. Suerte


----------



## Goodbye (20 Jul 2012)

Espero sinceramente que sea un trolleo


Enviado usando Tapatalk


----------



## dmdp (20 Jul 2012)

Hola,
*Es increible ver como la gente se tira por el precipicio...una detras de otra....*

PD, Yo me acuerdo de gente en el foro Mítico de TERRA de Invertia de gente entrando a saco a 60 € !!!

Fue una época demencial,


----------



## serhost (20 Jul 2012)

dmdp dijo:


> Hola,
> *Es increible ver como la gente se tira por el precipicio...una detras de otra....*
> 
> PD, Yo me acuerdo de gente en el foro Mítico de TERRA de Invertia de gente entrando a saco a 60 € !!!
> ...



Se ve que de todo tiene que haber. Ahora me explico un poco más el porqué de la bolsa: gente con y sin experiencia, con mayor o menor grado de locura jugando a este casino de trileros donde la "banca", es decir, los que gestionan el cotarro, nunca pierden.


----------



## Goodbye (20 Jul 2012)

dmdp dijo:


> Hola,
> *Es increible ver como la gente se tira por el precipicio...una detras de otra....*
> 
> PD, Yo me acuerdo de gente en el foro Mítico de TERRA de Invertia de gente entrando a saco a 60 € !!!
> ...



Que tiempos aquellos. Y a cuántos les dije que con terra iban a perder hasta la camisa...



Enviado usando Tapatalk


----------



## Satori (20 Jul 2012)

No entiendo de Bolsa, asi que me dedico a cosas tangibles y por supuesto de las que entienda y sin poner toda la pasta en el mismo sitio. 

Ahora estoy con unos terrenos serranos que si me los venden al precio que oferto, puedo dedicarme a traer cazadores extranjeros y sacar rentabilidades muy buenas.


----------



## japiluser (20 Jul 2012)

dmdp dijo:


> Hola,
> *Es increible ver como la gente se tira por el precipicio...una detras de otra....*
> 
> PD, Yo me acuerdo de gente en el foro Mítico de TERRA de Invertia de gente entrando a saco a 60 € !!!
> ...



Supongo que seria a 30 cuando caia...., no te digo a los que pillaron a 30, y a 20....!
Bueno creo que dio igual el que mantuvo perdito todo.


----------



## serhost (20 Jul 2012)

Y que hay de los que "himbierten" en facebooooh?

Vivan las inversiones circulares.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (20 Jul 2012)

Pringao :ouch:


----------



## hortera (20 Jul 2012)

dmdp dijo:


> Amigo.....Hoy era el dia para dejar de fumar, mas que nada por que no vamos a tener dinero ni para tabaco.
> 
> Muy mal dia has elegido para entrar en bolsa....
> 
> ...



pues yo tambien he comprado un poquito, 400 iberdrolas a 2,92, yo tambien quiero mi owned


----------



## Carrilet (20 Jul 2012)

Las ganancias en bolsa no se hacen vendiendo, sino comprando. Y creo que el forero de las iberdrolas no ha hecho una mala compra.


----------



## Goodbye (20 Jul 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Supongo que seria a 30 cuando caia...., no te digo a los que pillaron a 30, y a 20....!
> Bueno creo que dio igual el que mantuvo perdito todo.



La acción de Terra salió a 11€, llegó a valer 157€ y acabó en nada.


----------



## Friend or Foe (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



IBEX-35 en los proximos años:


----------



## Francisco Camps (20 Jul 2012)

Uff, la verdad que no tengo stop loss. Sé que es lo normal entre los que saben, pero para mi, con tanto sube y baja de la bolsa, los stop loss los veo como pérdida segura. Es super jodido comprar justo en mínimos así que lo veo muy pronto para decir si me he estrellado. Espero no perder pasta y no tener que abandonar también un nick con solera como este ::


----------



## JMK (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Uff, la verdad que no tengo stop loss. Sé que es lo normal entre los que saben, pero para mi, con tanto sube y baja de la bolsa, los stop loss los veo como pérdida segura. Es super jodido comprar justo en mínimos así que lo veo muy pronto para decir si me he estrellado. Espero no perder pasta y no tener que abandonar también un nick con solera como este ::



Tranquilo, en un par de semanas como mucho estarán por encima de seis euros.


----------



## fff (20 Jul 2012)

Nadie lo ha preguntado.... :: ??

Y por qué? Quien te ha convencido y con qué argumentos? ienso:

Espero que no digas que el del banco... ::


----------



## AssGaper (20 Jul 2012)

Si vas aponer los huevos en la misma cesta, al menos ESPERO, que te hayas cubierto con unos cortos en el mismo valor con el mismo numero de acciones, para cubrite...


----------



## alvapost (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Uff, la verdad que no tengo stop loss. Sé que es lo normal entre los que saben, pero para mi, con tanto sube y baja de la bolsa, los stop loss los veo como pérdida segura. Es super jodido comprar justo en mínimos así que lo veo muy pronto para decir si me he estrellado. Espero no perder pasta y no tener que abandonar también un nick con solera como este ::




Dos preguntas:

Si el lunes empieza a bajar, que vas a hacer?

Te quedan uñas todavia?


----------



## Quemao (20 Jul 2012)




----------



## JMK (20 Jul 2012)

Cuando se apruebe definitivamente lo del rescate pues lo lógico es que haya rebote.

Vamos, digo yo.

O no???


----------



## Francisco Camps (20 Jul 2012)

alvapost dijo:


> Dos preguntas:
> 
> Si el lunes empieza a bajar, que vas a hacer?
> 
> Te quedan uñas todavia?



No tengo intención de vender con pérdidas. No necesitaré ese dinero. 
Aún sin saber mucho de bolsa sé que eso no me garantiza en absoluto que no voy a palmar pasta. Incluso existe la posibilidad de perderlo todo (aunque remota). En fin, tiempo al tiempo, por lo pronto voy a arreglarme e irme de tapas, a ver si ayudo un poco al País jeje.


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> No tengo intención de vender con pérdidas. No necesitaré ese dinero.
> Aún sin saber mucho de bolsa sé que eso no me garantiza en absoluto que no voy a palmar pasta. Incluso existe la posibilidad de perderlo todo (aunque remota). En fin, tiempo al tiempo, por lo pronto voy a arreglarme e irme de tapas, a ver si ayudo un poco al País jeje.



vaya tela, me recuerdas a mí hace 20 años.

no te queda ni ná...


----------



## egarenc (20 Jul 2012)

HemilianoVotines dijo:


> y que ha sido, un acto impulsivo?



si, al tipo le ha dado lo que se viene llamando una 'remedios cervantes'


----------



## jayco (21 Jul 2012)

Muy arriesgado viendo los niveles de volatilidad y de incertidumbre, nunca esta de mas esperar un poquito sobretodo después de lo que ha pasado hoy.


----------



## Señor Conservador (21 Jul 2012)

bajo mi punto de vista no pringara mucha pasta, no veo santander a 2 y pico mas que nada que el botines no lo permitiria y.harian autocompra de acciones como sucedio con bankia antes del desplome. tambien decir que es un banco que opera en demasiados paises como para ser un bankia2. tambien que veo normal pringar 900 eipos sobre.una inversion de 30k.
puede ser una buena jugada, pero en caso de rescate del pais oficial pringaras mas pasta ya no te digo en aso d salida del euro.
puede ser una buena jugada o una cagada. 
yo pondria un stop a los 2 euros en caso de ruina total del pais.
te.seguire el hilo y suerte de todo corazon.


----------



## Eslacaña (21 Jul 2012)

Yo también creo que es buena inversión. Como dicen por aquí es un banco que está muy externalizado donde prácticamente el 60 y tanto % del negocio lo tiene fuera. Lo que sucede que el pesa mucho ser español y la degrada imagen que tenemos como país. Lo mismo sucede con BBVA. Yo soy tan mal pensado que incluso creo que desde fuera están forzando su descenso a los infiernos para luego comprar a saldo. Veremos sus resultados dentro de poco.
Para acabar, la bolsa de estos tiempos es para quien tiene los nervios de acero y no necesita la pasta a corto plazo.


----------



## pabloiseguro (21 Jul 2012)

Muy buena compra. En serio.

No te dejes llevar por las corrientes de pánico extremo que están por venir. Aguanta tranquilo.


----------



## hibridus (21 Jul 2012)

En caso de 2º rescate, todo lo que huela a España (menos la selección de fútbol) valdrá menos que un autógrafo del Fary.


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2012)

Yo creo que el Santander es uno de los bancos españoles que sacrificarán en otoño,digamos que la veo como la Lehman Brothers Española.
Por tu bien espero equivocarme.


----------



## felitic (22 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



Mucho ánimo!!!


----------



## peseteuro (22 Jul 2012)

Mucha suerte aunque antes tendremos que visitar los 3 euros


----------



## felitic (22 Jul 2012)

Igual me equivoco, pero he oido analistas que recomendaban no invertir en el sector financiero, porque hay muchas turbulencias (pero ni el de aquí ni el de ningún país del mundo mundial, vease Barclays, JPMorgan, ...).



japiluser dijo:


> hubo uno que abrio un hilo para decir que compraba santanderes no me acuerdo de si a seis o a cinco y ya entonces hice el mismo comentario....las espero a 3,50............
> pd: por cierto el otro...el que compro bankia a no se cuanto , creo que a dos, tambien va aviao!


----------



## peseteuro (22 Jul 2012)

JMK dijo:


> Tranquilo, en un par de semanas como mucho estarán por encima de seis euros.





¿Piensan hacer un contrasplit?


----------



## Jalapa (22 Jul 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿Piensan hacer un contrasplit?



Con todos mis respectos ...........


*¡¡ Keka Bron !!*


:XX: :XX: :XX: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Señor Conservador (22 Jul 2012)

a la larga ganaras,pienso lo mismo q el otro forero, siempre llega la calma despues.d.la tormenta y cuando la cosa se estabilice sera un ben precio.


----------



## Mediterrand (22 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



Este lunes toca rebote, tal vez puedas salir ganando algún dinero. Si es así, cuéntanoslo. De todas formas, te gustan los deportes de riesgo...


----------



## cerç (22 Jul 2012)

Yo a esto lo llamo cagarla bien. Naturalmente habrán latos y bajos en este camino y por tanto oportunidades para los ludópatas. Pero quieras que no solo hay un camino cierto para nuestra sociedad de tecnocrecimiento y interés compuesto: El colapso.

Bueno la especulación no es más que un entretenimiento pasajero para evadirse de la realidad. Disfrútalo mientras puedas...aunque hay vicios mejores.


----------



## drhispano (22 Jul 2012)

Si tienes Valores Santander, el 4 de octubre será un mal día


----------



## daxnak (22 Jul 2012)

Las acciones de los bancos españoles simplemente no están hechas para ganar dinero, ni tan sólo para conservar valor. Son más bien, fuentes de ingresos para los bancos, como *un crédito abierto con el público* para cuando necesiten comprar cosas. Entonces hacen cuatro splits y tres ampliaciones de capital y voilà, compran otro banco en el sur de California. Mientras tanto, tus ahorros van permanentemente a la baja y el único que gana es el especulador a corto plazo, o sea el club de amigos del consejo.


----------



## xmax (22 Jul 2012)

*santander*



Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que el Santander es uno de los bancos españoles que sacrificarán en otoño,digamos que la veo como la Lehman Brothers Española.
> Por tu bien espero equivocarme.




Joer Depeche!!! Explica algo más, porque dices eso se San Santander, yo no tengo un duro ahí pero estuve pensando en meterlo ahí. Yo pensaba el banco rojo era seguro. Explícanos las razones...

Por otro lado, que opinas del banco azul? (BBVA).

Que bancos recomiendas para meter los papelitos?

Gracias


----------



## peseteuro (23 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€.



¿ Pero las metiste a corto verdad ?


----------



## AssGaper (23 Jul 2012)

1800 € que lleva perdiendo el amigo....puf...


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> 1800 € que lleva perdiendo el amigo....puf...



y lo que te rondaré morena....


----------



## Señor Conservador (23 Jul 2012)

Espero que si hay repunte a la alza tambien se lo recordeis.


----------



## QuepasaRey (23 Jul 2012)

A alguien le huele la boca a polla ahora mismo. (y no es que sea mi deseo) pero el riesgo lleva a estas cosas.


----------



## Renovatio (23 Jul 2012)

Mediterrand dijo:


> Este lunes toca rebote, tal vez puedas salir ganando algún dinero.









40 millones de entrenadores durante la primera década del siglo XXI se convirtieron en 40 millones de especuladores inmobiliarios expertos en desarrollos urbanos y promociones habitacionales. Ahora en la segunda década del siglo, se han reconvertido; vivimos con 40 millones de titulados en macroeconomía, mercados internacionales y finanzas. 

He escrito el párrafo anterior para no poner simplemente "owned".

PD.- Al autor del post anterior es al que respondo eh, al creador del hilo solo le deseo que le vaya lo mejor posible. Es cierto que deberías haber diversificado, pero el mejor consejo es este: No vuelvas a preocuparte de la bolsa. Sino, cada día te cargarás una mochila de stress a la espalda. Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Camps (23 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> 1800 € que lleva perdiendo el amigo....puf...



Bueno, antes las quemo que venderlas a este precio ::

Viendo el telediario y la prensa hoy, pienso que no puede haber más pánico. Hasta la Espe hablando de corralito. El peor escenario ya está descontado en la bolsa (o eso espero).


----------



## daxnak (23 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Bueno, antes las quemo que venderlas a este precio ::
> 
> Viendo el telediario y la prensa hoy, pienso que no puede haber más pánico. Hasta la Espe hablando de corralito. El peor escenario ya está descontado en la bolsa (o eso espero).



Tranquilo hombre, es sólo cuestión de 2 meses que puedas salirte ganando 20-30%. Luego lo metes en bankia y lo doblas. Es que mira si es fácil...


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jul 2012)

Ahora que han prohibido los cortos veis posible que remonte ? Yo estoy por meterme...


----------



## Blackbird (23 Jul 2012)

Animo Wapiiiiisimo


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jul 2012)

No me meto porque no tengo huevos pero no creo que sea mala opcion


----------



## el_ferretero (23 Jul 2012)

hoy San cierra a 4.25...

igual meto alguna cosita,,, 5000 leuros a ver si llego a los 4.75 y vendo... y sinó stop a 3.85

si lo sé .. soy un cagao


----------



## silverwindow (23 Jul 2012)

este no era el mejor banco del mundo mundial?

sin cortos sube seguro,ya lo hicieron una vez.


----------



## daxnak (23 Jul 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> este no era el mejor banco del mundo mundial?
> 
> sin cortos sube seguro,ya lo hicieron una vez.



Subirá lo justo para que las instituciones que han presionado al Gobierno para esta norma se puedan salir con pocas pérdidas, en cuanto se salgan...vuelta a la jungla.


----------



## Josar (23 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



Me juego el owned yo también, vas a perder el 70%.

Caída del 30% en bolsa, más perdida del 40% cuando deje de cotizar la acción en euros y pase a pesetas.

A ver si me acuerdo y reflotamos el hilo dentro de 2 años.


----------



## dmdp (23 Jul 2012)

Todos , TODOS los componentes para un hilo mitico !!!! solo falte que España sea intervenida.....que se cambie de moneda......y a que los dueños de los Bancos (Accionistas) tengan que renunciar a parte de sus beneficios.....


----------



## torrefacto (23 Jul 2012)

Llevas toda la razón, sin embargo creo que todo dependerá de lo que pasen estas semanas/meses, sin duda que vamos a ver minimos en agosto, pero si hay rescate puede que esta mierda suba un poco a medio plazo. Como nos echen del euro... :XX::XX::XX::XX: a comer guano los que sean dueños de los bancos


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jul 2012)

Cuando todo el mundo piensa que es mala idea comprar quizas sea el momento de comprar.


----------



## tuxedo (23 Jul 2012)

Te veo así de aqui un tiempo


----------



## felitic (24 Jul 2012)

Chicos,

Yo pienso que es un suicidio ahora meterse en cualquier entidad financiera no solo de Spain sino del mundo mundial (incluyo a Uropa y USA, porque los chinos no sé como andan).
Están todas de guano hasta las trancas...
Aquí va un link aclaratorio de lo que digo...
Santander y BBVA aglutinan el riesgo soberano de España con 125.000 millones - elConfidencial.com


----------



## alvapost (24 Jul 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo piensa que es mala idea comprar quizas sea el momento de comprar.



Si pero no te olvides que hay muchas ganas de comprar por gente que no tiene ni zorra, bueno que no tenemos ni zorra y nos vamos a meter todos de cabeza cuando el ibex llegue a ciertos niveles pensando que vamos a duplicar e incluso triplicar nuestra inversion. Me recuerda, en ciertos aspectos y a otro nivel, al famoso crack de 29.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Jul 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo piensa que es mala idea comprar quizas sea el momento de comprar.



Esto es cierto cuando la gente que piensa que es mala idea comprar se deja llevar únicamente por el pánico.

Pero si vd. mira lo que se esconde debajo de algunas entidades es para echarse a correr, y eso que el Santander no es la peor, el BBVA si que da miedo miedo.


----------



## japiluser (24 Jul 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Esto es cierto cuando la gente que piensa que es mala idea comprar se deja llevar únicamente por el pánico.
> 
> Pero si vd. mira lo que se esconde debajo de algunas entidades es para echarse a correr, y eso que el Santander no es la peor, el BBVA si que da miedo miedo.



Si uno da miedo, el otro da ..... pavor!


----------



## Mediterrand (24 Jul 2012)

Renovatio dijo:


> 40 millones de entrenadores durante la primera década del siglo XXI se convirtieron en 40 millones de especuladores inmobiliarios expertos en desarrollos urbanos y promociones habitacionales. Ahora en la segunda década del siglo, se han reconvertido; vivimos con 40 millones de titulados en macroeconomía, mercados internacionales y finanzas.
> 
> He escrito el párrafo anterior para no poner simplemente "owned".
> 
> PD.- Al autor del post anterior es al que respondo eh, al creador del hilo solo le deseo que le vaya lo mejor posible. Es cierto que deberías haber diversificado, pero el mejor consejo es este: No vuelvas a preocuparte de la bolsa. Sino, cada día te cargarás una mochila de stress a la espalda. Suerte.



Acepto, resignadamente, la colleja.
Deporte de riesgo, unas veces ganas, otras, te estampas...


----------



## Renovatio (25 Jul 2012)

De caballeros es aceptar el owned en este foro, me quito el sombrero, estimado shurmano.

De todas formas, el que no haya palmado 3Ks en una operación en derivados que tire la primera piedra xDD


----------



## peseteuro (26 Jul 2012)

Tienes una oportunidad de oro para corregir el error y poder entrar más abajo. Puedes cerrar en este rebote que no creo que dure más de 2 días incluso sacándote un 2-3 % y esperar al siguiente desplome


----------



## Francisco Camps (26 Jul 2012)

Ahora mismo subiendo un 6%. La verdad que he sufrido estos días, pero he de ser frio y mantener. Si uno no es capaz de ser frio e ignorar los titulares mejor no entrar en la bolsa.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Jul 2012)

Yo en tu lugar dejaria correr las ganancias pero pondria un SL porque a 4 volvera tarde o temprano.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Ahora mismo subiendo un 6%. La verdad que he sufrido estos días, pero he de ser frio y mantener. Si uno no es capaz de ser frio e ignorar los titulares mejor no entrar en la bolsa.



Con dos cojones Pakito!


----------



## Francisco Camps (26 Jul 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo en tu lugar dejaria correr las ganancias pero pondria un SL porque a 4 volvera tarde o temprano.



Al final ha cerrado a 4.51. Ha subido más de un 10%, ¿alguien recuerda una subida igual en este valor?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Ahora mismo subiendo un 6%. La verdad que he sufrido estos días, pero he de ser frio y mantener. Si uno no es capaz de ser frio e ignorar los titulares mejor no entrar en la bolsa.



Hamijo, si ha sudado con una caida de unos céntimos, le aconsejo que disminuya el tamaño de su posición.

Yo no creo que haya tocado aún suelo la bolsa, pero si su compra es con vista a 5 o 10 años puede que no sea mala, si va a estar mirando como sube o baja cada día se va vd. a desquiciar.


----------



## JMK (26 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Al final ha cerrado a 4.51. Ha subido más de un 10%, ¿alguien recuerda una subida igual en este valor?



Bueno, ya vas ganando algo. 

Creo que sí, cuando el primer hostión gordo a la bolsa creo recordar que estuvo allá por los tres euros y pico (si no estoy equivocado) y luego fue pa´rriba a lo bruto. 

Si en unos días sigue el rebote y llega a seis o siete euros triunfas como los Chichos... ::::


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Jul 2012)

JMK dijo:


> Bueno, ya vas ganando algo.
> 
> Creo que sí, cuando el primer hostión gordo a la bolsa creo recordar que estuvo allá por los tres euros y pico (si no estoy equivocado) y luego fue pa´rriba a lo bruto.
> 
> Si en unos días sigue el rebote y llega a seis o siete euros triunfas como los Chichos... ::::



Opino lo mismo, pero a 7 no creo me parece demasiado, pero a 6 en uno o dos meses es factible y Paco, quedas como un campeón.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Jul 2012)

JMK dijo:


> Bueno, ya vas ganando algo.
> 
> Creo que sí, cuando el primer hostión gordo a la bolsa creo recordar que estuvo allá por los tres euros y pico (si no estoy equivocado) y luego fue pa´rriba a lo bruto.
> 
> Si en unos días sigue el rebote y llega a seis o siete euros triunfas como los Chichos... ::::



Me parece que fue ha mediados de febrero o marzo no recuerdo bien cuando llego a tocar los 3,96€ en ese momento. (yo compre a 4) y en cosa de pocos meses llego practicamente ha 10€.
Hace dos dias llego ha tocar los 3,98 y hoy ha pegado una subida como las de hace tres años. Si mañana sube sobre un 2%, es posible que veamos un rebote en condiciones.
Yo de momento, mis BBVA siguen en cartera.


----------



## Rocket (27 Jul 2012)

Yo también tengo bastante pasta metida en Santander pero... ¿todos tus ahorros? :8:

Ahora estamos de enhorabuena. Ayer subió más de un 10% y hoy sigue subiendo... pero en cualquier caso, este "arreón" dado ayer por Draghi llegará a su fin en breve... yo de tí vendería si no todo, parte de las acciones, para volver a recomprar cuando de nuevo baje. Recuerda que es en río revuelto cuando se gana pasta.

Y como ya te han aconsejado antes: no te olvides del stop-loss! No importa cómo lo hagas: crea en tu portal de broker una operación automática, o pega un post-it con la cifra escrita en dígitos grandes delante del monitor... pero hazlo!


----------



## Francisco Camps (27 Jul 2012)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Hamijo, si ha sudado con una caida de unos céntimos, le aconsejo que disminuya el tamaño de su posición.
> 
> ... si va a estar mirando como sube o baja cada día se va vd. a desquiciar.



En realidad disfruto como una vieja en el bingo.

Venderé una parte antes de alcanzar el 5. Estoy pensando cuánto.


----------



## Lechu (27 Jul 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Al final ha cerrado a 4.51. Ha subido más de un 10%, ¿alguien recuerda una subida igual en este valor?



Ya las tienes a 4,78 hoy casi un 6% mas , felicidades


----------



## Rocket (27 Jul 2012)

Dos días subiendo una barbaridad. Estoy por vender el lunes a primera hora y llevarme la pasta, espero una corrección en el valor.


----------



## Señor Conservador (28 Jul 2012)

posteo para felicitarte sr.camps.
venderas o mantienes? si es que vendes en q te lo gastaras?


----------



## silverwindow (28 Jul 2012)

"La banca siempre gana"


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

Que masoquismo.

No solo dejas de tener dinero para tener deuda incobrable de una banca quebrada sino que con ello les das el poder con el que te esclavizaran y te robarán por todos lados con el gobierno comprado que tienen.

Además es uno de los bancos más salvados por todos pues es de los que más avales ha necesitado y de los que más deuda pública tiene.


----------



## nekcab (28 Jul 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Que masoquismo.
> 
> No solo dejas de tener dinero para tener deuda incobrable de una banca quebrada sino que con ello les das el poder con el que te esclavizaran y te robarán por todos lados con el gobierno comprado que tienen.
> 
> Además es uno de los bancos más salvados por todos pues es de los que más avales ha necesitado *y de los que más deuda pública tiene*.



Es verdad....jostia, cada vez que el Estado Español salía a vender letras, eran esos bancos los que lo compraban... socializar pérdidas hasta con la Banca privada.

Vaya ... bola... de mie*** tenemos entre las manos.


----------



## Tomatomate (28 Jul 2012)

El sr.Camps los tiene bien grandes. Si senor.

Aunque yo no soy partidario de jugar a la bolsa la verdad es que ahora estando taaan baja es un momento de hacer pasta, mucha pasta. Conozco a mas de uno que estan consiguendo algunas pelillas...


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Jul 2012)

Venda Sr.Camps, haga caja, y compre nuevamente por debajo de los tres, o cuando vea que los españoles presionan mucho a Draghi para que monetize deuda española. 

Me pregunto como se comportará el valor la semana que viene, reconozco que tengo unas cuantas del SAN mal compradas y estoy esperando a que suban algo más para soltar lastre.


----------



## mabv1976 (29 Jul 2012)

Exacto...es muy buen momento para escapar antes que vuelva a caer al conocerse el próximo mal dato o rumor (o que los datos del paro del viernes hagan su efecto..)

Eso si...hay que saber elegir el momento, el más cercano al clímax de la subida...


----------



## mabv1976 (29 Jul 2012)

Y por cierto.. si yo jugara en bolsa invertiría en materias primas básicas tipo petroleo, alimentos, plata u oro y lo dejaría sin mirar durante un tiempo..pero se ve que te gustan las emociones fuertes..como diecen en otro foro yo tengo Bankias pero porque Mariano las compró por mi...


----------



## j.w.pepper (30 Jul 2012)

Ahora mismo están a 4.92, usted compró a 4.31, usted está ganando un 14.20 %, 4260 euros sin tener en cuenta comisiones de compra, depósito y custodia, etc. Negocio redondo, me alegro por usted, eso es por tenerlos bien puestos.


----------



## Rocket (30 Jul 2012)

Si finalmente hay noticias de que el BCE se decide a comprar bonos, o hay un acuerdo de refinanciación de la deuda de España e Italia, este arreón seguirá su ascenso. Si no... pues vendrá la caída.

Aquí el quid es el "cuándo". Estoy nerviosillo... me metí en SAN a 4.06 (4.000 €).


----------



## TheNeighbor (30 Jul 2012)

Por cierto, alguno lo hace con ING? me gustaría saber si tiene alguna comisión, el tener una cuenta broker, sin hacer ninguna compra. Digo esto por que mi idea sería hacerme una (ya tengo la cuenta naranja) y mientras me decido. Si solo por tenerla ya me cobran algo, pues no, no me merecería la pena hacerla ya.

Lo digo aquí por no abrir un nuevo hilo para esto.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Goomersindo (30 Jul 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Por cierto, alguno lo hace con ING? me gustaría saber si tiene alguna comisión, el tener una cuenta broker, sin hacer ninguna compra. Digo esto por que mi idea sería hacerme una (ya tengo la cuenta naranja) y mientras me decido. Si solo por tenerla ya me cobran algo, pues no, no me merecería la pena hacerla ya.
> 
> Lo digo aquí por no abrir un nuevo hilo para esto.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



No te cobran nada por la cuenta broker de ING. Lo pregunté hace tiempo y me confirmaron desde ING que no cobran comisiones de mantenimiento.

Yo la tengo vacía hace tiempo y puedo confirmar que no me han cobrado nada.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (30 Jul 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Ahora mismo están a 4.92, usted compró a 4.31, usted está ganando un 14.20 %, 4260 euros sin tener en cuenta comisiones de compra, depósito y custodia, etc. Negocio redondo, me alegro por usted, eso es por tenerlos bien puestos.



Esa idea la tuve yo hace unos días, pero me faltaron dos cosas: cohones y dinero, por este orden.

Por ceirto, si tienes la cuenta en el Santander no pagas custodia de valores.

Me alegro que a alguien le vaya bien.


----------



## polvo gris (30 Jul 2012)

aguante hasta final de la semana que si el BCE aprueba comrpar bonos, subiran y volevran a ponerse a un nivel adecuado. Esos 4K eur que lleva ganados puede multiplicarlos por 2 si se alinean un poco los planetas. Ademas no se olvide del dividendo (que dentro de 3 meses le caeran unos 700 EUR by the face)


----------



## Rocket (31 Jul 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Por cierto, alguno lo hace con ING? me gustaría saber si tiene alguna comisión, el tener una cuenta broker, sin hacer ninguna compra. Digo esto por que mi idea sería hacerme una (ya tengo la cuenta naranja) y mientras me decido. Si solo por tenerla ya me cobran algo, pues no, no me merecería la pena hacerla ya.
> 
> Lo digo aquí por no abrir un nuevo hilo para esto.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Yo lo hago con ING. Las comisiones son:
- Por compra o venta: 0.25% del importe + 5 € por cada operación.
- No hay comisiones de mantenimiento ni custodia, siempre que compres o vendas acciones de un mismo paquete o producto como mínimo cada 6 meses.

Por cierto... el arreón alcista parece ser que hoy también continúa... :


----------



## Señor Conservador (31 Jul 2012)

me alegro por ti.

ahora en serio, yo soy tu y me compro un lingote de 100gr de oro y me imprimo la foto del botin y me la pongo en el recibidor.de.mi casa junto a los fotos de la familia o en la mesita de noche.
hip hip hurra al Camps


----------



## Francisco Camps (2 Ago 2012)

He vendido todo a 4,98. Ahora está a 5 y pico y quizás siga subiendo, pero yo me piro de viaje y no quiero estar viendo la bolsa. Si se vuelve a acercar a a 4 vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2012)

El SAN baja un 5%

Eres un genio. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## peseteuro (2 Ago 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> He vendido todo a 4,98. Ahora está a 5 y pico y quizás siga subiendo, pero yo me piro de viaje y no quiero estar viendo la bolsa. Si se vuelve a acercar a a 4 vuelvo a entrar.





Felicidades. Buena decisión porque la podrás pillar en los 3.xx


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (2 Ago 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> He vendido todo a 4,98. Ahora está a 5 y pico y quizás siga subiendo, pero yo me piro de viaje y no quiero estar viendo la bolsa. Si se vuelve a acercar a a 4 vuelvo a entrar.



Tres horas más tarde y te estarías comiendo el owned.

Bien hecho. Bien jugado.


----------



## Depeche (2 Ago 2012)

Muy bien hecho,el último euro que se lo lleve otro,y como bien dicen por ahí se podrá pillar a menos de 4 euros.


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Ago 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> He vendido todo a 4,98. Ahora está a 5 y pico y quizás siga subiendo, pero yo me piro de viaje y no quiero estar viendo la bolsa. Si se vuelve a acercar a a 4 vuelvo a entrar.




Genial, eso te da de beneficio unos 4,6K€ menos gastos, verdad?. 
Me alegro que te haya ido bien, la verdad es que nos has hecho sufrir a mas de uno en este foro... Enhorabuena campeón!


----------



## JMK (2 Ago 2012)

Enhorabuena.

Más de 4500 napos en unos días.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2012)

JMK dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Más de 4500 napos en unos días.




Para unas vacaciones por su sitio.......Enhorabuena también.


----------



## Gobbo (2 Ago 2012)

JMK dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Más de 4500 napos en unos días.



... y un buen ramillete de OWEDS de los conforeros en este hilo.

Increíbles los huevazos que le ha echado.


----------



## jamesito (6 Ago 2012)

Eres un puto crack!!

la de owneds que ha repartido valen más que los 4500€
XDD


----------



## tonypower (6 Ago 2012)

Felicidades Men!


----------



## germanalca (6 Ago 2012)

*Olé !!*

Yo dudaba realmente de que lo hubieras hecho pero al final no me queda mas remedio que decirte ... olé !!! :ouch:


----------



## karman (19 Ago 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> He vendido todo a 4,98. Ahora está a 5 y pico y quizás siga subiendo, pero yo me piro de viaje y no quiero estar viendo la bolsa. Si se vuelve a acercar a a 4 vuelvo a entrar.



Si que ha seguido subiendo, el Viernes cerró a 5,719, por lo que ha dejado de ganar más de 5000 € brutos. Creo que lo único que hizo bien fue comprar a buen precio y no vender con pérdidas, pero por lo demás, para mí es usted un perdedor y un perro-flauta-troll.


----------



## vicius23 (26 Ago 2012)

Tiene pinta de que Santander toca el 6 a poco que haya buenas noticias. Que putada amigo.


----------



## karman (26 Ago 2012)

vicius23 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que Santander toca el 6 a poco que haya buenas noticias. Que putada amigo.



El 6 en breve, pero para el 6,50 tampoco tardará mucho, creo.

Es lo que tiene ser perro-foro-troll, si fuese un himbersó, como debe ser uno que se precie, y que no le importase seguir la bolsa en vacaciones, igual que no le importa seguir trolleando todo este tiempo. Debe ser que como se gana la vida es con lo segundo, y lo primero es "su" ilusión.


----------



## MacGuyver (26 Ago 2012)

Amigo, creo que te has jugado algo más que un owned, te has jugado algo importante... Ahora ya está hecho.


----------



## Señor Conservador (26 Ago 2012)

muy buena operacion. Has ganado una pasta, tu nivel de riesgo estaba alli y has vendido, bien por ti!
Es muy facil hablar a toro pasado y si ademas leemos q te llamaban loco por comprar... 
Me alegro por ti


----------



## Francisco Camps (26 Ago 2012)

Pensaba dejar morir este hilo. Estoy esperando a que pierda el 4 para volver a entrar. También sigo a Telefónica de cerca. Veremos...


----------



## merkax (27 Ago 2012)

¿Perderá los 4€?
¿Ganará los 6€?

Tu has hecho una operación y has ganado, quizás no vuelva a bajar a 4€, y si baja a saber cuando toca suelo, pero sólo por dividendos es una buena inversión a ese precio.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Ago 2012)

Ha hecho usted muy bien, yo sigo esperando a que sigan subiendo ya que estoy palmando opasta, creo que el valor va para arriba, esperemos que los teutones y su lacayo Draghi
ayuden


----------



## jaialro (29 Ago 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> 30.000€ en acciones a 4.31€. Uff, estoy nervioso...



Has hecho una inversión de putísima madre.


----------



## LoboDeMar (30 Ago 2012)

Yo también creo que ha hecho de puta madre.
Ahora, a todo pasado, es muy fácil mentarle lo que ha dejado de ganar y tal, pero el tío le echó un par y sacó un buen pellizco. Había que tenerlos muy buen puesto por aquel entonces, con el valor _ahí abajo_ y con el ambiente tan viciado como estaba.
_El último euro/kiloeuro/megaeuro que lo gane otro..._


----------



## merkax (9 Sep 2012)

Esta semana han pasado los 6 €, los que compraran a 4 € van a hacer buen negocio.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Sep 2012)

Bueno yo justo al contrario, compre a 6,7 y no se si esperar a recuperar algo mas o se va a desinflar, alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## merkax (9 Sep 2012)

A ver que pasa esta semana hay quien piensa que aún le queda recorrido alcista. De todos modos si compraste a 6,70 y has recibido dividendos quizás puedas salir sin perder apenas nada.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Sep 2012)

No la verdad eres q compre a 6,9 y con dividendos estaré en 6,7 + o -


----------

